# cv joints



## 95 altima gxe (Jul 21, 2008)

hey guys i think my cv joints are bad because when i turn the wheel in both directions they make that clicking sound, but what i was wondering how much are the cv joints, or the axles whatever i need to fix them, and how hard of a job is it to do if your a "home mechanic"?????? thanks in advance


----------



## Mr.Nissan (Nov 23, 2007)

Around 75-100 each, I have done the intake manifold, so it is not ass hard ass the IM
but still spray something PB Blaster


----------

